
Chef Is Contracting to ICE - directionless
https://twitter.com/shanley/status/1173692656192385024
======
directionless
Extra interesting as things like [https://github.com/sethvargo/chef-
sugar](https://github.com/sethvargo/chef-sugar) have removed themselves
pending Chef canceling that contract.

------
pnw_hazor
From the same Tweeter:

"if you are a high level official at a tech company and can demonstrate a
credible instance of you sabotaging infrastructure in protest of fascism, i
will make you a whole album of custom nudes."

~~~
bitwize
High level officials at tech companies can get better than weev's crazy ex
nude in person.

